# Anyone seen Air Canada put 1st class fares on sale?



## lobsterlover (Feb 10, 2011)

There is nothing left for where I want to go on March break but 1st class. $2500 per ticket!! Has anyone ever seen the price on sale so they can just fill the seats?


----------



## echino (Feb 10, 2011)

Where do you want to go? If St.Lucia, Delta has economy tickets for $480 all-in, connection in Atlanta.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 11, 2011)

Not if the flight is that full they won't.  They will assume that they can upsell into 1st or bump Elite members up.

I have seen them do sell offs of European business and first a number of times.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Enchino. Actually going to Grand Cayman. Long story but I have a trip booked for the end of March. My one son can't make it then. Mom's feeling guilty and hoping for a last minute exchange and reasonable flights for earlier in the month so we can all go.
Carribean: dang, wouldn't you know west jet did put thoses air fares on sale for when I booked-I would have saved $1000!!


----------



## Dori (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you checked flights and prices from Buffalo? We drive down from Toronto all the time and find it is a breeze. We do park-and-fly at the Clarion Hotle in Williamsville, NY, and they have a free shuttle to and from the airport.

Dori


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Dori.
Where are you flying to from Buffalo?
We don't do connections and find there's not a lot of direct flights to where we're headed from BUF.
We flew to Boston once and breezed through the drive to BUF and thought "right on, this is do-able!" then sat in the airport for 8 hours as there were delays and bad weather in BOS. We left Guelph at 7 and got to our resort at 11:30..pm...long day.
never again.
I might be able to do it for our upcoming Orlando trip but it makes me nervous with 2 kids on my own. Come on WestJet sales!!


----------



## CatLovers (Feb 16, 2011)

Air Canada just put their Executive Class on sale.  I haven't looked to see whether the deals are actually very good, but the link is here:
http://www.aircanada.com/en/offers/air/executive_class/executive_class.html#YYZ-SUN


----------



## amanven (Feb 16, 2011)

CatLovers said:


> Air Canada just put their Executive Class on sale.  I haven't looked to see whether the deals are actually very good, but the link is here:
> http://www.aircanada.com/en/offers/air/executive_class/executive_class.html#YYZ-SUN



I doubt if the deals are very good considering Air Canada's executive class is so outrageously priced to begin with.  It would have to be real fire sale to bring the price of those seats down anywhere close to what you can get out of Buffalo or Detroit.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 16, 2011)

ah you mean domestic? thats pretty rare

but sometimes you can pay that price for europe (routine sales) and asia (rarer sale/mistake)


----------

